# The Garden Intentional Community Gathering September 13-26 in Tennessee



## ancienttoes (Aug 26, 2019)

This is an invitation to all to our end of summer gathering at The Garden intentional community. We have had travellers of all kinds like hitchhikers, rv and van dwellers, rainbow gatherers, organic farm volunteers, and other people who live an alternative way of life, and invite anyone who wants to come to this free event to enjoy the last days of summer and welcome the autumn.


The Garden intentional community is having a gathering that is Friday, September 13th to September 26th, 2019 at 8967 Galen Road, Lafayette, Tennessee. We will have bonfires, music, art, workshops, discussions about the world's problems and their solutions, and lots of good food. This ecovillage is offgrid and practices simplicity, sustainability, autonomy, egalitarianism, anarchism, permaculture, rewilding, skepticism of mainstream society, and sharing land freely. It has shelters and camping space available, an outhouse, wood-fired grill kitchen, dining area, chicken coops, water well, community areas, and gardens. The event is free to all, and everyone is welcome. It lasts for two weeks, but you can stay as long as you like. If you cannot make it to the event, you are welcome to come anytime of the year and contribute to helping and living in this 10-year-old intentional community.

We also have regular opportunities to travel to other communities and gatherings with similar philosophies as part of The People's Project which has a facebook group at
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1700286166857973&ref=content_filterThe Garden's Facebook group is https://m.facebook.com/groups/388751901308125?tsid=0.09316043821011966&source=result.
The facebook page is https://m.facebook.com/shutupandgrowit/.

Thank you for reading this and happiness to you.


----------

